# What are you haiku-ing right now?



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 16, 2011)

This is a simple game. It involvers writing a haiku about what you are doing right now.
A haiku is a very simple poem form which consists of three lines (rhyming or non rhyming) of 5 syllables, 7 syllables, and 5 syllables again.
For example:

Haikus are easy
They aren't hard to write at all
Have fun writing them!

The subject is what you are doing right now.
But be warned, anyone who writes a haiku about writing a haiku shall be forever branded as having very little imagination!

I'll start us off.

I'm bored late at night
I'm starting a haiku thread
I should get to bed...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 16, 2011)

My stomach grumbles.
Savory smells hit my nose.
Yum! It's Cheese Steak time!


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 16, 2011)

Now I'm on the bog
Posting with my 3DS
Too much info, eh?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey, i'm still eating!
Now my appetite is gone.
Thanks a freaking bunch!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 16, 2011)

Almost dinner time.
The bowl flips, falls to the floor.
Fuck you gravity.


----------



## hunter291 (Jun 16, 2011)

fap fap fap fap fap
fap fap fap fap fap fap fap
fap fap fap fap fap

problem ?

I am so tired
Don`t know what to do. Boring
Eating some pizza

Lol. I am so uncreative


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 16, 2011)

Searching and searching
That is what I am doing
Back to it I go


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2011)

I tried to write one.
My imagination sucks.
Can't make a haiku.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 16, 2011)

Writing as always
Yours truly writes what he wants
Like this haiku, see?


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 16, 2011)

Watching my brother
He's photoshopping
Gary Busey's face.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 16, 2011)

Wait Wait Wait Haiku?
What the fuck is a haiku?
Gah, never mind then.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 16, 2011)

Listening to Swing
Enjoying a grand ole time
Fun Fun Fun Fun stuff


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 16, 2011)

Here it is friday
Coz yesterday was thursday
Getting down today


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2011)

It's Friday, Friday,
Gotta get down on Friday!
Man, I hate this song.


----------



## mrgone (Jun 16, 2011)

i am digesting
we had a grand barbeque
refridgerator


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 16, 2011)

Now I am hungry
I need to feed the machine
To the fridge I go


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 16, 2011)

Sitting on a chair
Browsing the internet, yay!
What an awesome life.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 16, 2011)

Making my dinner
It's orange and ginger pork!
A kind of stir fry.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 16, 2011)

Petty problem plague.
Moderate GBAtemp.
My life drains away.


----------



## Devin (Jun 16, 2011)

Can you feel our pain?
The souls forgotten by many.
Now you shall join them.

(Playing P3P, I usually don't go into Tartarus to save many of the humans that have wondered in. Eventually, they are forgotten. Oh, and the last line. I'm close to beating the game. No spoilers.)


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 16, 2011)

"Poor Vulpes," says I
As I sigh, sad at his plight
Peace for him I wish


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 16, 2011)

Had lots of chillies
Hotter than I expected!
Need a drink of milk...


----------



## Coto (Jun 16, 2011)

So here I am
offering you cheers while I´m drinking...
And let life goes on!


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 16, 2011)

I talk with my girl,
while surfing the web at night.
I actually am.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 16, 2011)

Five syllables first.
Then seven, then five: haiku.
Please learn how to count.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm playing a game
Called Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
Sad I just got pwned.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jun 16, 2011)

Installing my ram
I am hungry so I will eat
To the kitchen, away!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 16, 2011)

I see a few fools
attempt a haiku I like 
Iambic pentameter


----------



## Sterling (Jun 16, 2011)

I see FAST's post now
I reconsider my claim
This is the shortest

Haha.


----------



## hunter291 (Jun 16, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I see a few fools
> attempt a haiku I like
> Iambic pentameter



The last one has to be 5, not 7


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 16, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I see a few fools
> attempt a haiku I like
> Iambic pentameter




Shakespeare, Shakespeare, 
always over-rated.

http://xkcd.com/79/


EDIT: My version of your work

Many haiku fools.
Iambic Pentameter
Far superior


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 16, 2011)

Coto said:
			
		

> So here I am
> offering you cheers while I´m drinking...
> And let life goes on!
> QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Jun 16 2011, 10:22 PM) I see a few fools
> ...



What's wrong with you guys?
Why didn't you read the rules?
It seems you can't count...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 16, 2011)

I# see# a# few# fools#
att#empt# a# hai#ku#. I# like#
Iam#bic#pent#am#eter#

Granted it is not strict Iambic pentameter (not to mention my pronunciation/syllable splitting might be a bit questionable) and Vulpes Abnocto one upped me but I figured if Shakespeare could mix it up a bit so can I.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 16, 2011)

FAST: It seems we're saying the same word differently.

I-AM-bic pen-TAM-e-ter. (US pronunciation) 

But we'll _gladly_ give you poetic license.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 17, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I# see# a# few# fools#
> att#empt# a# hai#ku#. I# like#
> Iam#bic#pent#am#eter#
> 
> Granted it is not strict Iambic pentameter (not to mention my pronunciation/syllable splitting might be a bit questionable) and Vulpes Abnocto one upped me but I figured if Shakespeare could mix it up a bit so can I.


Hmm, I wouldn't count "Iam" or "eter" as one syllable. They're two each.
But I guess it dun matter really.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 17, 2011)

Freudian Lemur
Continues haiku-less posts.
Back to the topic.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 17, 2011)

I really wasn't.
I don't think in Haiku's much.
Thanks for asking though...


----------



## Devin (Jun 17, 2011)

It's Christmas Time.
I Gave Yuko A Teddy Bear.
As Time Passes On.

(Pretty self explanatory, still playing P3P.) (I separated the conjunction in the word it's, so "It is.")


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

My dog at my side
Suddenly I smell something
Dammit, he farted

Silent but deadly
My dog's farts are like ninja
Perhaps _too_ ninja


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 17, 2011)

Densetsu nine K
I read upon my chair's edge
Now I'm in the floor.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 17, 2011)

A thousand and one
My post count proudly says thus
Happy am I... Yea!!!


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 17, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Freudian Lemur
> Continuing haiku-less posts.
> Back to the topic.


Ok, I'll haiku
"Continuing" contains four
Your line was too long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ok, I'll shut up
Being a haiku Nazi;
It's not very nice.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 17, 2011)

Well these stupid rules
Hinder creativity
And aren't strictly true


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 17, 2011)

Just got home from school
I'm really fucking bored now
Not sure what I'll do


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 17, 2011)

But I'm gonna break
Oh I am gonna break my
Break my rusty caaaaaage


----------

